# zwei checkboxen direkt untereinander



## fercules (6. November 2004)

hallo,

ich möchte einfach nur 2 checkboxen direkt untereinander setzen, leider ist dazwischen immer ein gewisser rand, der verhindert dass beide untereinander dargestellt werden. der dämliche rand ist immer dazwischen 

<table border=0 cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0>
<tr>
<td><input type="checkbox"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><input type="checkbox"></td>
</tr>
</table>

obwohl ich bei der table border, cellpadding und cellspacing auf 0 gesetzt habe. offensichtlich liegt es an den checkboxen und nicht an der table. die checkboxen haben eine art unsichtbare margin zu haben. kann man das irgendwie ausschalten, sodass beide checkboxen direkt untereinander angezeigt werden?

lg
stephan


----------



## redlama (8. November 2004)

Also ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, das wirst Du nicht anders hinbekommen. 

redlama


----------



## Gumbo (8. November 2004)

Folgendes wäre in Verbindung mit CSS auch noch möglich:
	
	
	



```
<fieldset>
	<label><input type="checkbox" />Text</label>
	<label><input type="checkbox" />Text</label>
</fieldset>
```


```
fieldset {
	border: none;
}
label {
	display: block;
}
```
Damit wäre auch ein gewisser Grad von „Accessibiliy“ bzw. „Usability“, also Zugänglichkeit bzw. Benutzungsfreundlichkeit vorhanden.


----------



## Bubblez (8. November 2004)

ich hab den ansatz von Gumbo weitergeführt. hier mein code:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
fieldset {
	border: none;
}

label{
	position: absolute;
}

.lbl1{
	top: 14px;
} 
.lbl2{
	top: 2px;
}

</style>
</head>
<body>
	<fieldset>  
		<label class="lbl1"><input type="checkbox" /></label>
		<label class="lbl2"><input type="checkbox" />Text</label> 
	</fieldset>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Gumbo (8. November 2004)

Wieso verwendest du eine absolute Positionierung, nimm lieber einen negativen margin-Wert.


----------

